# Glass Headlamp Lenses



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

So these don't exist and almost every TT owner has ****ty headlamp lenses. 


I am making some contacts in industry to see what kind of cost and lot sizes we would need to actually get something like this made. 

I was wondering if anyone knows or could also contact people to see if we could actually make some progress on this. 

+1 for hating pitted headlamp lenses.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

This was always one of those things I wish we had. Hella makes Jetta and Golf lenses in glass, why not TTs?


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Yeah I had them on my Jetta and they were great. It's one of the frist things I looked at when I bought the TT


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

you could always get lamin-x to protect them too.. but I agree, glass would be nice


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> you could always get lamin-x to protect them too.. but I agree, glass would be nice


Yeah my dad backed into my PS headlight and scratched it good. I had to get a new lens:sly:. I put laminx on the tails to keep the same from happening to them


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

well nothing WILL ever happen to the tails, not like you're reversing at 60mp/h threw stones


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> well nothing WILL ever happen to the tails, not like you're reversing at 60mp/h threw stones


I was thinking along the lines of some bimbo backing an escalade into them. I know I will never damage them myself


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

lol well if lamin-x can protect against Escalades sign me up!


----------



## VelveTTrevolvr (Jul 31, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Yeah my dad backed into my PS headlight and scratched it good. I had to get a new lens:sly:. I put laminx on the tails to keep the same from happening to them


Sort of off topic... where did you buy new lenses for the headlamps?

I've talked to both Bosch and Hella and neither of them sell just the lens in the US.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

VelveTTrevolvr said:


> Sort of off topic... where did you buy new lenses for the headlamps?
> 
> I've talked to both Bosch and Hella and neither of them sell just the lens in the US.


The classifieds on here lol. I think I payed $150 shipped. Try these guys if you don't like dealing with the classifiedshttp://www.shokan.com/used-audi-parts.php


----------



## AceOfSpades (Feb 26, 2003)

i'd pay 100 bucks a set


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

AceOfSpades said:


> i'd pay 100 bucks a set


That are like 900 something new. :screwy:


----------



## Late__Apex (Dec 2, 2007)

jetta2.8 said:


> That are like 900 something new. :screwy:


I think he is referring to glass lenses as suggested in the original post


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Late__Apex said:


> I think he is referring to glass lenses as suggested in the original post


Well you can't buy the lenses separately according to the dealer, and our headlights are that much


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Forget that. It looks like the price has dropped since I last looked
http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKI-Quattro-225HP/Lighting/Headlights/


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

Glass Lenses don't exist, I am looking into it.

You can get the halogen lamps for $3xx a piece and swap lenses.


----------



## AceOfSpades (Feb 26, 2003)

ejg3855 said:


> Glass Lenses don't exist, I am looking into it.
> 
> You can get the halogen lamps for $3xx a piece and swap lenses.


explain please


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

AceOfSpades said:


> explain please


Are you getting some made? Hmmmm.......


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

AceOfSpades said:


> explain please





jetta2.8 said:


> Are you getting some made? Hmmmm.......



its not going to be a quick process but I started making some contacts in the industry.

Otherwise I don't know what there is to explain, if you want new plastic covers but halogen lights and swap the plastic. Its expensive.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

In for this. I'll be keeping tabs


----------



## VWPOPS (May 9, 2010)

Lamin-x :thumbup: In my experience they will also smooth out pitted lights. I think they also now offer the 3M headlight restoration kits. Do that first then Lamin-x. Works like a charm.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

that seems to be our only option.....for now


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Had a huge gash in my passengers side lens. Headlight dr. Repaired the light to where it's almost unnoticeable. For $100, it's more than worth the money. Also, if you replace the lenses with glass your still gonna have an issue with pitting. And glass can't be sanded down and recoated like the plastic lenses can. It's a cool idea, but I don't think it's worth the money.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

but its baller


----------



## QuaTTro_225 (Mar 18, 2009)

why not do this??

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_t1RBw0IGXA


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

warranty225cpe said:


> Had a huge gash in my passengers side lens. Headlight dr. Repaired the light to where it's almost unnoticeable. For $100, it's more than worth the money. Also, if you replace the lenses with glass your still gonna have an issue with pitting. And glass can't be sanded down and recoated like the plastic lenses can. It's a cool idea, but I don't think it's worth the money.


But glass wont suffer the fogging issues from the inside as the plastic does and will also last much longer. Glass > Plastic


----------

